# teak boards



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

anywhere in Houston to get teak boards? longer the better.

Prefer galleria area and south along 59.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Did you try Houston Hardwoods in the Heights? That's likely your best shot for that.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

they have tulip wood. no teak. at least not listed on their web site.

maybe cypress would work. needed to replace the gunwale on my duck boat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry, I meant Clark's. I would call, their website hasn't changed in years - and I think I've seen teak there:

713-862-6628


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Paxton Beautiful Woods has it.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Masons Mill


----------

